# Help me select an Alpina.



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm in the market for a few watches at present. I've recently sold a few; so I'm looking to replace with something that gets the juices flowing. I began taking a liking to FC a couple of months ago when a friend showed me his new World Timer. Wow! Amazing. So much so I'll buy one as or when funds allow. 
Right now, I'm after a few mid range Swiss to add to my stable so I can change up regularly & it doesn't get me kicked out the big bed. 
Having browsed the Alpina site based on a recommendation, I'd like your opinion on which of the following I should lean towards.

My taste in watches is somewhat eclectic having owned anything from a TW Steel LE to a RLX GMTIIC. I largely like tool watches, usually sports inspired. Usually 42mm + so the watches I'm interested in follow the same path.

If YOU were buying, what would you chose & why?


























TIA,

S'n'S


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Of the three, I think the gold one is the best looking, but I am always concerned about plating rubbing off, so from a practical perspective the steel one is more durable. But if you take good care of your watches, I'd lean back toward gold - it just looks more striking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)

My only concern with the gold is can I actually pull it off??


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

That's only a question that you can answer. Steel is always the most versatile choice and the safest if you have concerns about pulling off a particular look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)

The gold is definitely not an option.

I'm also picking up an FC-303S5B6 for more formal occasion.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Not a big fan of gold either.


----------



## blufinz52 (Nov 1, 2014)

If it were me, I'd get the steel. Not a fan of gold, especially in a sport watch, and I just don't like a black case. Let us know what you get.


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)

I have my eye on a black PVD diver so it's likely the steel will be the choice.


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)

& the steel wins. Should be here in a few days or so.


----------



## blufinz52 (Nov 1, 2014)

smoke.n.shadows said:


> & the steel wins. Should be here in a few days or so.


Nice! Post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

smoke.n.shadows said:


> The gold is definitely not an option.
> 
> I'm also picking up an FC-303S5B6 for more formal occasion.


Noooooooooo


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)

Well something strang happened... I got a little flutter for gold!

Currently looking to lock down this pretty little thing:










Here's hoping.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

smoke.n.shadows said:


> Well something strang happened... I got a little flutter for gold!


Told ya! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericys (Oct 17, 2014)

smoke.n.shadows, That is a very interesting and great timepiece you've got there. Is it from the previous collection as I can't find it at Alpina's website. The nearest similar timepiece is Pilot Manufacture Automatic Regulator.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

3rd one, silver one. Works well with any attire.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

ericys said:


> smoke.n.shadows, That is a very interesting and great timepiece you've got there. Is it from the previous collection as I can't find it at Alpina's website. The nearest similar timepiece is Pilot Manufacture Automatic Regulator.
> 
> View attachment 2364890


This pilot is also quite classy too.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Noooooooooo


I used to love gold until I lost my right lug in an unfortunate smelting accident.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

If you'd ultimately like a worldtimer but are looking for something sportier at the moment, maybe the Alpina Worldtimer Manufacture is worth a look. I prefer it to the FC version, but that's because I prefer a sportier watch (with one or two exceptions).

Review HERE.


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info Brent. That's a real nice piece.

@ericys: I think the model I am looking to buy is NOS. 

Model no: AL-650LBBBA4


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)

Regulator bought. More waiting!

En route:
Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT
Anon Sea Shadow Cali
Zodiac Zmx06
Alpina club auto as pictured.
Alpina regulator as pictured.


----------



## ericys (Oct 17, 2014)

@BrentYYC, That's a great piece too. The calibre is one of their better inhouse movement.

@Smoke.N.Shadows, Thanks to you, your thread got me looking through Alpina's timepieces with much interest hahahahaha. I believe this is a newer collection of the Alpina Regulateur with a new in house movement which looks great as well. And with a case diameter of 48mm, i bet it will have its fair share of attention.


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)

So my club Auto arrived during the festive season. It's been sat on my desk for a week. Naturally I've placed it on my wrist when returning to work today.

Quick wrist pick. Will take better shots once I get time.










What I do like is the dial. It's far more slate coloured than black as expected. Very nice indeed.

SnS


----------



## Hanglipat (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## rott3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Discovered Alpina a few hours ago and am already enloved by the Startimer Pilot Big Date


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

rott3 said:


> Discovered Alpina a few hours ago and am already enloved by the Startimer Pilot Big Date


I picked up a Seastrong Yacht Timer and am very happy with the brand. The quality is impressive and it's cool they have their own in-house movements(even if they are modified clones). I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

TradeKraft said:


> I picked up a Seastrong Yacht Timer and am very happy with the brand. The quality is impressive and it's cool they have their own in-house movements(even if they are modified clones). I'd highly recommend them.


The in-house movements are not modified clones. The Manufacture movements (FC-700 and 900, and AL-700 series) are designed and manufactured by FC/Alpina in their factory. The other movements are sourced from Sellita and modified with additional finishing and custom rotors, but they are not labeled as manufacture movements.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> The in-house movements are not modified clones. The Manufacture movements (FC-700 and 900, and AL-700 series) are designed and manufactured by FC/Alpina in their factory. The other movements are sourced from Sellita and modified with additional finishing and custom rotors, but they are not labeled as manufacture movements.


That's really good to know, I was under the impression they were using cloned Sellita movements(or rebranded)That just makes me appreciate the company even more.


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)

Also picked up the RG regulator NOS.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

They are having a sale now on Touch of Modern!


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> They are having a sale now on Touch of Modern!


Thanks for the heads up! I just jumped on a Startimer Pilot Manufacture Regulator!

I now have it in my hands (err, on my wrist)!


----------

